# SANDboarding in Dubai... any suggestions?



## twoneil (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm planning on visiting Dubai (a friend lives there).

Most of the sandboarding tours seems lame... small hills, geared for noobies...
Atleast, I'd like to have a decent hill to shred on.

Any good ones in Dubai?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken,..? Doesn't Dubai have the biggest, tallest indoor snow stadium on the planet??

I'd look into that first. 


:hairy:


----------



## twoneil (Feb 15, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> If I'm not mistaken,..? Doesn't Dubai have the biggest, tallest indoor snow stadium on the planet??
> 
> I'd look into that first.
> 
> ...


Mmmm vertical drop of 279 feet. Longest run is a quarter of a mile. Doesn't seem too fun.

Although I might go... just for the experience I guess.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

twoneil said:


> Mmmm vertical drop of 279 feet. Longest run is a quarter of a mile. Doesn't seem too fun.
> 
> Although I might go... just for the experience I guess.


Welcome to SE Michigan's _OUTDOOR_ hills!!!!  :facepalm1: Try having to pay $500- $650 for season passes to those!! 
Sounds like you're spoiled,..!  :laugh:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

twoneil said:


> Mmmm vertical drop of 279 feet. Longest run is a quarter of a mile.


That's a _mtn_ for Chomps  (sorry, couldn't resist :hairy

Anyway, you really should see sandboarding on a dune as a "fun to do once for distraction" thing, as in "fun mock around with friends with a beer in the hand" thing, not an actual snowboarding substitute.

I rather prefer to do stuff in such spots which are more "typical"/adapted to the conditions there. Being in a desert and going to a indoor snowdome slipping on manmade slush? Sounds dull. But there's and ocean, warm temps, wind... go kitesurfing!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

neni said:


> That's a _mtn_ for Chomps  (sorry, couldn't resist :hairy
> Anyway, you really should see sandboarding on a dune as a "fun to do once for distraction" thing, not an actual snowboarding substitute.
> I rather prefer to do stuff in such spots which are more "typical"/adapted to the conditions there. Being in a desert and going to a indoor snowdome slipping on manmade slush? Sounds dull. But there's and ocean, warm temps, wind... go kitesurfing!


I'm not into the whole crashing and sand getting pounded up my arse. Fun factor = ZERO on that

I"m in the same boat as Chomps for vertically challenged hills, but I have him beat by seeing 8 tour buses from Chicago in our parking lot nearly every Saturday filled with rude Chi-Town A-holes


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

neni said:


> That's a _mtn_ for Chomps  (sorry, couldn't resist :hairy
> 
> Anyway, you really should see sandboarding on a dune as a "fun to do once for distraction" thing, not an actual snowboarding substitute.
> 
> I rather prefer to do stuff in such spots which are more "typical"/adapted to the conditions there. Being in a desert and going to a indoor snowdome slipping on manmade slush? Sounds dull. But there's and ocean, warm temps, wind... go kitesurfing!


I tried windsurfing in the Bahamas a few years ago. Literally the hardest thing I've ever tried to do. Made learning to snowboard seem as easy as making a PB&J sandwhich.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

All i can think of are the place that sand will end up. Ya, ill pass.


----------



## Waxico (Mar 9, 2015)

If you do it you need to spray silicon on the bottom. I tried it on the sleeping bear dunes.
Would rather wake board. Lot of working hiking in the hot sun for low pay off


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I've only attempted to sand board once and while absolutely not knowing what the hell I was doing almost certainly played a big factor, it sucked. It was stickier than Velcro.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

You don't sandboard when it's too hot to walk on with bare feet. Sounds like some of you still have sand stuck in your vaginas.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Waxico said:


> ….I tried it on the sleeping bear dunes.
> Would rather wake board. *Lot of working hiking in the hot sun for low pay off*





linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, I've only attempted to sand board once and while absolutely *not knowing what the hell I was doing almost certainly played a big factor, it sucked. It was stickier than Velcro.*


:laugh: …which is why I thought *"These Videos"* had some _genuine_ off season potential! Whenever I've seen anything about "Sand"boarding? The sand was always too fine, sucking down the base, and the boards never seemed to slide much! :facepalm1:  

Not a problem in the linked videos!!! :jumping1:


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

Sandboarding is fucking rubbish. Don't bother. The only good thing about those desert experiences are being driven around the sandunes by the lunatic drivers. 

150 km/h sideways down a steep as shit sandune, while they're on their phone. 

As previously suggested, just go to the mall of the Emirates and snowboard. Or go surfing at one of the waterparks.


----------



## twoneil (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks guys,

Sandboarding is off my list then.

I think I'm having seasonal affective disorder... I want to keep on snowboarding :sad2:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

So you let a couple negative nancies that you don't know, dissuade you from trying something new?


----------



## twoneil (Feb 15, 2015)

mojo maestro said:


> So you let a couple negative nancies that you don't know, dissuade you from trying something new?


I will try it!! But in Peru. I've seen a lot of great sandboarding videos there than in Dubai.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> So you let a couple negative nancies that you don't know, dissuade you from trying something new?


and now you let a positive Polly talk you into it. :facepalm1:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll take a PP over a NN any day of the week.


----------



## twoneil (Feb 15, 2015)

Lol

YOLO


__________


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I think white sands in NM probably has the best potential. It's incredibly smooth and small in particle size and being gypsum is actually cool to the touch.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

and I'll form my own opinion :embarrased1:

Scorpion in the sand looks like FUN .....














































*pass*


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Totally looks fun........


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

slyder said:


> *pass*


Hahahahaha


----------

